# Some humming bird shots from five feet away



## HavToNo (Sep 9, 2017)

I was sitting on my deck today and this humming bird came up to the honeysuckle five feet away from where I sit. She stayed around for a while and didn't seem to mind me being there so I took advantage of it.




1B4A9567.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A9563.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A9561.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A9570.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A9614.jpg by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2017)

Nice shots.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 9, 2017)

Fun!


----------



## baturn (Sep 9, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 10, 2017)

I would be thrilled to bits to have a hummingbird 5 feet away that wasn't scared off, much less get amazing shots of it like this! You musat have been so pumped when you saw the images on your monitor/screen


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 10, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Nice shots.


Thank you



Peeb said:


> Fun!


Thank you



baturn said:


> Great set!


Thank you



Antarctican said:


> I would be thrilled to bits to have a hummingbird 5 feet away that wasn't scared off, much less get amazing shots of it like this! You musat have been so pumped when you saw the images on your monitor/screen


Thank you. I sat there for a few hours waiting so yes I was thrilled when she showed up and the sun was out. She flew right up to me a couple of times to check me out and then went back to feeding. Maybe the red shirt I was wearing helped.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 10, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Great set!


Thank you.



SquarePeg said:


> Great set!


Thank you.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 10, 2017)

Beautiful!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Sep 10, 2017)

#3 is excellent! CLUTCHING THE LEAF! Wow, nice shot, for sure.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 10, 2017)

Bravo!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice set of photos, just to be there would be a great experience, but getting great photos too really adds to the experience.


----------



## tim.bennett (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow those are special! Very nice shots


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 10, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk





Derrel said:


> #3 is excellent! CLUTCHING THE LEAF! Wow, nice shot, for sure.





JoeW said:


> Bravo!





fishing4sanity said:


> Nice set of photos, just to be there would be a great experience, but getting great photos too really adds to the experience.





tim.bennett said:


> Wow those are special! Very nice shots


Thank you very much everyone. Humming birds are so cool to watch and photograph. I was hoping to capture the male but I've only seen one this summer.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 10, 2017)

Great set


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2017)

Terrific work!   They are all good, but I agree that #3 is special, showing those tiny feet clutching the leaf.    Excellent detail!


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 10, 2017)

All are great, but have to a agree on #3. That's awesome. I'd frame that one. 

Humming birds are a hoot to watch. Around here all the time. Curious little buggers too. I'll be eating dinner on the deck. Numerous have hovered over my shoulder to see what I'm doing. One was so friendly it almost landed on my shoulder a few years ago. But if I have a camera at the ready, they're no where to be found. Go figure.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice set, number 3 is my fav, so cute seeing its wee feet grabbing onto the leaf.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 11, 2017)

Excellent set.


----------



## larry909 (Sep 11, 2017)

Beatiful! (What camera is this?)


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 11, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set


Thanks Logan



terri said:


> Terrific work!   They are all good, but I agree that #3 is special, showing those tiny feet clutching the leaf.    Excellent detail!


Thanks so much.



RowdyRay said:


> All are great, but have to a agree on #3. That's awesome. I'd frame that one.
> Thank you.
> 
> Humming birds are a hoot to watch. Around here all the time. Curious little buggers too. I'll be eating dinner on the deck. Numerous have hovered over my shoulder to see what I'm doing. One was so friendly it almost landed on my shoulder a few years ago. But if I have a camera at the ready, they're no where to be found. Go figure.


Thank you. I sat there for a few hours waiting. She flew up to me a few times.



birdbonkers84 said:


> Nice set, number 3 is my fav, so cute seeing its wee feet grabbing onto the leaf.


Thank you. Everything about them is so tiny.



zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.


Thank you.



larry909 said:


> Beatiful! (What camera is this?)


Thank you. I use a Canon 7D Mark ii and the 100-400 L IS II


----------

